# How the Ice Age May Return (Nov, 1936)



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2008 às 01:13)

Um artigo bastante interessante acerca das possibilidades do regresso de uma Era Glaciar 













P.S: Ainda não li o artigo com atenção  por isso não comentei nada em concreto.


----------

